# I'm done here.....



## Mastermind (Dec 28, 2013)

If anyone wants to contact me I can be found thru my youtube channel or on sawhogs.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 28, 2013)

Y'know what they say 'bout 'bad pennies'?


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## mdavlee (Dec 28, 2013)

Can't say I blame youopcorn:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 28, 2013)

Moobs' Youtube channel:

High Performance Saws


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 28, 2013)

Where are the 'faithful hanging?

It's been like zombieville around here?


----------



## stubnail67 (Dec 28, 2013)

why you do some great posts....oh well im subscribed to your you tube


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 28, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Moobs' Youtube channel:
> 
> High Performance Saws


 Good un JJ!

I always thought his legs looked more like "white meat"

Guess he could be havin' one of them Michael Jackson afflictions?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 28, 2013)

The administrator and I don't see eye to eye. He can have this place to pack his ass with.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The administrator and I don't see eye to eye. He can have this place to pack his ass with.




brad?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 28, 2013)

Claudio.....

Todo


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 28, 2013)

That's too bad! Sure have seen a few great guys leave this place over the years out of different reasons. Most, in my impression, were "burnt out". See you at hawgs.

7


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 28, 2013)

Since I can't complain about site mitigation, i won't say how disappointed I am half the old threads are gone and almost all of the pictures.

This place has been dead since!


----------



## big t double (Dec 28, 2013)

welp....all i can say is I guess that makes it easier to follow your build threads.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have no clue what's been said behind the curtain, but I don't see what that has to do with you still being an active member here. 

Andre.


----------



## steve316 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If anyone wants to contact me I can be found thru my youtube channel or on sawhogs.


Randy, we don't know each other, so for what it worth, I have enjoyed every one of your posts and look forward to the next one. Best regards Steve


----------



## crane (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm *Stunned*!!!

The loss of a prolific poster, great thread builder, and site sponser, can only have a negetive impact on us all.
Someone needs to make this right!?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/mastermind7864

Mastermind Worksaws.


----------



## Currently (Dec 28, 2013)

Lots have changed since the hack-attack. 

Camaraderie and joking-poking is pretty much gone. 

Seen it happen several times over the years on different forums. 

Bite your tongue and move on, no sense moving something that doesn't want to move. 

Plenty of other opportunities out there.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Dec 28, 2013)

Arborist Site should Sponsor you! the amount of views,posts,likes,follows you produce should make them want to offer you some incentives to stay.
On the other hand. you could start your own site!


----------



## labdad (Dec 28, 2013)

That's a shame, stupid politics and personalities always ruin a good thing.


----------



## The Ripper (Dec 28, 2013)

MM, Take your humor and strong following to another forum where you'll be appreciated.


----------



## opinion (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If anyone wants to contact me I can be found thru my youtube channel or on saw*******.


----------



## opinion (Dec 28, 2013)

^^ Why are there stars on my post?


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 28, 2013)

Like said,

START YOUR OWN!

I sure would come over to play.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 28, 2013)

You'll be missed here. I'll see you over there.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 28, 2013)

Some of the best members to this forum still can't even login.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 28, 2013)

opinion said:


> ^^ Why are there stars on my post?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 28, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Some of the best members to this forum still can't even login.



And no one really cares.

I made a few post while frustrated in the support forum.......but rather than address any issues, Claudio just deletes my posts. Well that sorta pissed me off. So now I really have nothing good to say about the way this place is being ran. I see it dieing a slow death. I'll not pay a payment to this place each month just to be treated like what I say has no merit by the administration.....


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 28, 2013)

You'll be missed Randy, truly a shame that a sponsor and a saw builder with much respect is run off.


----------



## Currently (Dec 28, 2013)

Nobody likes to admit they don't have the answers to tough questions. 

Unfortunately, it still is the best way to learn to become a master. 

It is also the measure of a man ...

Btw, the issues you raised did have merit. 

Wonder how long before this thread is "censored"?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 28, 2013)

Losing Randy is worse than LinkBucks!


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 28, 2013)

so sorry to see you go cobber, regards D

now i wonder if i'll get an alert or email notification for adding to this thread ?


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 28, 2013)

Damitalltohell,

Da Monkey banned me from his site,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,before he even started one


----------



## likesaws (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to see you go enjoyed all of your posts. Will follow you over there. I agree place is not the same.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Dec 28, 2013)

Randy you don't know me but at least a time or two you have chimed in on a problem I may have had. I just want to say thanks for the help. I don't know what is actually going on but since the _*hack*_ I have not been on much so I have most likely missed out on some things I am sure. Good luck Jeff


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to see you go, Randy.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 28, 2013)

derwoodii said:


> so sorry to see you go cobber, regards D
> 
> now i wonder if i'll get an alert or email notification for adding to this thread ?



hey i,m gittin AS alerts but its not cheering me up any


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Dec 28, 2013)

I agree since the hacks traffic seems to be down and with losing a active posting member this is only getting worse. I have followed most of your threads because you go into detail about the things we as "saw men" want to try to understand.


----------



## exSW (Dec 28, 2013)

At least they allowed you to quit instead of banning your a$$ like a certain site did me.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 28, 2013)

this is messed up 


yes this place has not been the same since the remodel ,really sucks it has come to this


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2013)

opinion said:


> ^^ Why are there stars on my post?


Politics


----------



## rattler362 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hate to see you go Randy you have helped me a lot for that Thank you.


----------



## farrell (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to here this Randy!

It's a shame!

See you on the other side.......


----------



## MCW (Dec 28, 2013)

Good luck mate. Pretty sure there was a reason why AS went to auto monthly payments for sponsors after the hack attack - probably so they were locked in to pay if the same thing happened again. You know how to contact me if you need to and vice versa.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 28, 2013)

MCW said:


> Good luck mate. Pretty sure there was a reason why AS went to auto monthly payments for sponsors after the hack attack - probably so they were locked in to pay if the same thing happened again. You know how to contact me if you need to and vice versa.



I cancelled that thru PayPal. 

I'm no longer a site sponsor, just a regular member.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## lasmacgod (Dec 28, 2013)

Damned shame to see you go. I've enjoyed your posts, now I'll have to settle for YouTube videos. Videos are far less intellectually stimulating than the written word.


----------



## farrell (Dec 28, 2013)

MAELSTROM!


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 28, 2013)

Jordan3605 said:


> Arborist Site should Sponsor you! the amount of views,posts,likes,follows you produce should make them want to offer you some incentives to stay.
> On the other hand. you could start your own site!


Randy call me to give me your phone number I lost it!!!! 903-792-5477


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 28, 2013)

931-863-5157


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 28, 2013)

This does not bode well for this sites future. Randy hasn't just been a sponsor and prolific poster, but truly a pillar of the community. 

This site would do well to jump through flaming hoops if needed to keep him happy.

Moobs, I hope the outpouring of the community will help your cause. I have confidence you will find success wherever you go. I sincerely hope things here can be worked out. If not, it will be our loss. Thank you for sharing your experience, and giving so much of your time to this community. Your presence here has been truly inspirational.


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Claudio.....
> 
> Todo





Mastermind said:


> 931-863-5157


I am fixing to send you a 440 to tear down for new and replace seals, bearings, whatever else you think it needs!!


----------



## z71mike (Dec 28, 2013)

Sunnuvabiotch. This hurts about as much as when I got my furlough notice from Uncle O.


----------



## bcaarms (Dec 28, 2013)

Randy, I was lucky to find this site and choose you out of the first couple of days reading to send my 365 to. I also lucked out in learning through you that there still are good people out here that are not out to screw people and will stand behind their product, period. You introduced me to Terry and Anne and I can never thank you enough for that. The 346 you built for me and posted in a thread is really a strong running saw. Thank you. I have your email and will stay in touch from time to time. You are a very good man and I am better for knowing you.

Peace


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 28, 2013)

GrassGuerilla said:


> This does not bode well for this sites future. Randy hasn't just been a sponsor and prolific poster, but truly a pillar of the community.


This!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I cancelled that thru PayPal.
> 
> I'm no longer a site sponsor, just a regular member.


I'd make a joke about being regular but it's just not fun. 
Keep in touch Ol Buddy. 
There be 2 fight threads.


----------



## greendohn (Dec 28, 2013)

Low down cryin' shame.


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If anyone wants to contact me I can be found thru my youtube channel or on sawhogs.


Dam...hate to see that happen Randy! Although I know practically zilch about saws...every time I've asked you something you were 100% down to earth and approachable...and that means something to me!
I'll stay in touch with ya...and may God Bless everything you put your hands to sir! 

Reg


----------



## dave_376 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If anyone wants to contact me I can be found thru my youtube channel or on sawhogs.


whats sawhogs?


Damn shame to see you go!!!!! Although I don't have a ported saw and I spend most of my time in the firewood forum I have read many of your build threads and have spent a lot of time thinking about getting one of your 346's. It is knowledgeable people like yourself that keep sites like this going.


----------



## dave_376 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sweet another saw forum to check out!!!!


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 28, 2013)

The major problem has been in my eyes the fact that long before the link buck attack the amount of traffic from newbys with the same constant questions has brought the quality of this site down.This has been the major downfall for well established members who were simply annoyed with the same boring questions 3x per day!

7
​


----------



## showrguy (Dec 28, 2013)

welp,
that really suks !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cedar Row (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been away from this forum for a while, since firewood season is the time I do the most chain saw related activity. I have gotten good advice and had enjoyable conversations. I am sorry to see and hear that the site has changed so much over the summer. I always thought that it was one of the best (if not the best) forum that I subscribed to. I hope the difficulties can be addressed and the forum can continue to be a great source of information and entertainment.
Richard


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 28, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> The major problem has been in my eyes the fact that long before the link buck attack the amount of traffic from newbys with the same constant questions has brought the quality of this site down.This has been the major downfall for well established members who were simply annoyed with the same boring questions 3x per day!
> 
> 7
> ​


And the sad part is a majority are younger ones that are very good at using the search function. 

Not old and computer illiterate like me. 

But nobody has mentioned oxx anyway


----------



## Raystown Ripper (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to see you go Randy. Really enjoyed all the saw builds you posted. I'm glad you did the woods porting on my saws. Just ran the first tank of gas in the MS361 and you did a nice job bringing that screamer to life. See you at SAWHOGS! Send me a email when the 045 Super hits the bench.


----------



## MRCo. (Dec 28, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> The major problem has been in my eyes the fact that long before the link buck attack the amount of traffic from newbys with the same constant questions has brought the quality of this site down.This has been the major downfall for well established members who were simply annoyed with the same boring questions 3x per day!
> 
> 7
> ​


That's how all forums end up, I've been through many on many subjects and they all peter out. Ultimately, there's a lot to talk about on in depth stuff in saws...but its not endless, you eventually rehash everything, and considering most traffic is not people who rebuild saws like some of us, then yeah, you will get what are to us more technically proficient members "dumb questions." Nature of the beast.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 28, 2013)

HEY! SITE OWNERS, y'all better do sumthin. i'm afraid this place is on it's way out and that's a darn shame. y'all loosing the very folks that made this place great. what will you have without good posting members?


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 28, 2013)

About a month ago I thought this place was nearly back in the saddle, but recently it's been pretty quiet. This place used to have the perfect blend of silly and serious. I have mostly contributed to the silly. I'm on two other forums, one is all serious, the other is all silly. I just migrate when I'm bored.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> 931-863-5157


hope your awake at 3 in the morn


----------



## bayard (Dec 28, 2013)

hey darin,what,s up?


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to see you go, oh international sender of loud, angry saws that seem to hate Oz hardwoods. 

I know even I haven't seen as much activity here in recent times.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Now who will help me happily and cheerfully with patience when I need technical help for free ? Damn I hate to lose a good man!


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 28, 2013)

So where is the NFG now? Guy that has a handful of posts is causing all this? Sounds like someone needs to go and it sure as hell is not Randy.


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey Randy

"I have a potty mouth"!!!!


See ya over at Chuckr's place


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

dave_376 said:


> Sweet another saw forum to check out!!!!




It's a great place, it's very laid back


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dang it Randy ! I sure hate to see you go , all the help you have give me in so many ways ! I know where to find you , but really hate to see you leave !
This place is really going down hill with you leaving ! Just never be the same again around here.


----------



## husq2100 (Dec 28, 2013)

IMO this has been happening long before the hacks. Good guys like Randy come, become sponsers and end up leaving or being banned. Dont you have to ask why its a regular pattern? Then of coarse there are a few that have stayed longer. I guess they have the same personalities as the mods, or just grease the wheels better.


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

husq2100 said:


> IMO this has been happening long before the hacks. Good guys like Randy come, become sponsers and end up leaving or being banned. Dont you have to ask why its a regular pattern? Then of coarse there are a few that have stayed longer. I guess they have the same personalities as the mods, or just grease the wheels better.



It really started going downhill this summer when a Ex-Mod told a bunch of us that our joking around was not welcome here and that all of us jokers should find another sandbox to play in.

We did


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 28, 2013)

You will be missed.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> It really started going downhill this summer when a Ex-Mod told a bunch of us that our joking around was not welcome here and that all of us jokers should find another sandbox to play in.
> 
> We did


Pm me


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 28, 2013)

MRCo. said:


> That's how all forums end up, I've been through many on many subjects and they all peter out. Ultimately, there's a lot to talk about on in depth stuff in saws...but its not endless, you eventually rehash everything, and considering most traffic is not people who rebuild saws like some of us, then yeah, you will get what are to us more technically proficient members "dumb questions." Nature of the beast.


That's what the search function is for and as was mentioned the typical newbee is not computer illiterate so one would expect a thorough literature search before a simple question. And after a search one would find much more information because questions have been answered a few times sofar and the information already exists.
It is almost embarrising for mankind, like trying to reinvent the wheel everyday! Just shows why we still haven't progressed!

7


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> It really started going downhill this summer when a Ex-Mod told a bunch of us that our joking around was not welcome here and that all of us jokers should find another sandbox to play in.
> 
> We did



That ex mod hit 15k posts and claims to be done posting lol


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## ernurse (Dec 28, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> So where is the NFG now? Guy that has a handful of posts is causing all this? Sounds like someone needs to go and it sure as hell is not Randy.


 Sorry but Im not sure I understand this.....The recent oil threads were quite exhausting however.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to see you go Randy . Ive only been here for a little bit.....so I cant comment on the other things . Ive been on a few forums...and they always seem to "peak" out..and go down hill sharply . Then its time to move on . It cant be prevented . I have no idea what has been going on behind the scenes......but what I do know..is that I have a Mastermind Husky 262xp...that proves that you know your stuff my friend ! You'll be busy and well liked no matter where you reside on the internet ! Good luck buddy !


----------



## husq2100 (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> It really started going downhill this summer when a Ex-Mod told a bunch of us that our joking around was not welcome here and that all of us jokers should find another sandbox to play in.
> 
> We did


I read here for a year or so before joining in 2007


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 28, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> That ex mod hit 15k posts and claims to be done posting lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


He can't count, he quit at 14K posts.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> He can't count, he quit at 14K posts.


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is this run by A&E ?


----------



## labdad (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like the post alerts are working overtime today!!!!!! LOL


----------



## sunfish (Dec 28, 2013)

Not good for AS!!!


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

And I always took Phil as a dumb ass


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 28, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> That's what the search function is for and as was mentioned the typical newbee is not computer illiterate so one would expect a thorough literature search before a simple question. And after a search one would find much more information because questions have been answered a few times sofar and the information already exists.
> It is almost embarrising for mankind, like trying to reinvent the wheel everyday! Just shows why we still haven't progressed!
> 
> 7



Sorry man but it is going to get way worse now than it's ever been. You can't simply say do a search when the database information is riddled with holes. Not good, not good at all.


----------



## The Ripper (Dec 28, 2013)

So what is chuckr's place?


----------



## Vermonster (Dec 28, 2013)

We've got some high drama working here tonight.

I'll miss your instructive posts Randy (Monkey Man).


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> And I always took Phil as a dumb ass


That's we we call you Genius!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Well if Gologit is gone then maybe Randy should stay!


----------



## The Ripper (Dec 28, 2013)

Got it booked.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 28, 2013)

This is really too bad, I have met a lot of good friends from this site. I hope it doesn't continue to go down hill. All of the GTG's that I have been to that I would never have attended had it not been for AS. I hope it gets better. I will see you on the other site.


----------



## trophyhunter (Dec 28, 2013)

I learned most everything I know 'bout small engines decades ago. Learned everything I know about chainsaw engines (and spending money ordering parts to fix 'em) reading Master Mind threads on here.
No Randy = lost $$$ + a huge readership base lost for the whole AS crew, plain and simple. Someone dropped the ball really bad.


----------



## middleagemutant (Dec 28, 2013)

Randy loved all your threads learned a lot and Thanks.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 28, 2013)

trophyhunter said:


> I learned most everything I know 'bout small engines decades ago. Learned everything I know about chainsaw engines (and spending money ordering parts to fix 'em) reading Master Mind threads on here.
> No Randy = lost $$$ + a huge readership base lost for the whole AS crew, plain and simple. Someone dropped the ball really bad.


Might be time for all of us to PM Darrin what say you guys I hate to see Randy go?


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2013)

Well , this stinks on ice ! I know where to find you Randy . But there are going to be a lot of folks that won't ,and they'll miss out on some of the best saw information around .
See you at the hawg pen . John


----------



## trophyhunter (Dec 28, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Might be time for all of us to PM Darrin what say you guys I hate to see Randy go?


Ya know, Randy's one hell of a stand up guy and I'll bet he did due diligence in good faith to try and make it work. Let 'em suffer the losses, his leaving is akin to having a full time employee that paid the house for the privilege of showing up every day.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2013)

hey randy,,, I found this vid of you and Thomas at the gtg but you need to watch it full screen to really see itopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 28, 2013)

Well ain't that just the cats azz ...Darin, I'm just a nobody around here but I am very successful in electrical sales. Two reasons I am successful.... 1) my motto or creed I work by is if you don't take care of a customer somebody else will 2) my willingness to take a big bite of humble pie when needed


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2013)

I really hate to see you go randy,, your a helluva of a man,, I have learned a lot from you


----------



## Icehouse (Dec 28, 2013)

Randy can't say I blame you for going, been watching what was available on support forum, made no sense to me. Thanks for sticking around and finishing up the Tbone thing, you went the extra mile for me and I really appreciate it. See you on the other side.


----------



## Jtheo (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And no one really cares.
> 
> I made a few post while frustrated in the support forum.......but rather than address any issues, Claudio just deletes my posts. Well that sorta pissed me off. So now I really have nothing good to say about the way this place is being ran. I see it dieing a slow death. I'll not pay a payment to this place each month just to be treated like what I say has no merit by the administration.....


I am sorry to see you go.


----------



## Jtheo (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> It really started going downhill this summer when a Ex-Mod told a bunch of us that our joking around was not welcome here and that all of us jokers should find another sandbox to play in.
> 
> We did


Too bad. The joking was something I enjoyed. Sometimes I was part of it. Well a lot of the time I was part of it, a while back. Who wants to stay dead serious all the time? Lighten up a little.
?


----------



## Jtheo (Dec 28, 2013)

I hate to see this happen, and I hate to see this forum go downhill.
What other forums are available?


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I really hate to see you go randy,, your a helluva of a man,, I have learned a lot from you



AS is up


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 28, 2013)

Jtheo said:


> I hate to see this happen, and I hate to see this forum go downhill.
> What other forums are available?



http://the-very-fat-women-forum.1599426.n2.nabble.com/


----------



## Ndigity26 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The administrator and I don't see eye to eye. He can have this place to pack his ass with.


I've never heard such an insult but it made me laugh so its obviously working.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And no one really cares.
> 
> I made a few post while frustrated in the support forum.......but rather than address any issues, Claudio just deletes my posts. Well that sorta pissed me off. So now I really have nothing good to say about the way this place is being ran. I see it dieing a slow death. I'll not pay a payment to this place each month just to be treated like what I say has no merit by the administration.....



This is garbage! You leave this place and you will take a lot of people with you. And not to fluff your ego but a lot of people count on your knowledge.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 28, 2013)

The Ripper said:


> MM, Take your humor and strong following to another forum where you'll be appreciated.


 He did.


----------



## C SAW 090 (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> It really started going downhill this summer when a Ex-Mod told a bunch of us that our joking around was not welcome here and that all of us jokers should find another sandbox to play in.
> 
> We did


Who is the x mod? Just curious


----------



## treesmith (Dec 28, 2013)

I hope somehow you change your mind, Randy. For me you were the best bit here, thank you


----------



## C SAW 090 (Dec 28, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Well if Gologit is gone then maybe Randy should stay!


I've had trouble with him too...


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 28, 2013)

I never had any trouble with Gologit....

Bob was a damn good mod that let the stress of the job get to him. 

I'm just not gonna be a sponsor here any longer. I may check in from time to time, but this place has lost it appeal to me.


----------



## Jtheo (Dec 28, 2013)

gmax said:


> View attachment 324706


Thanks. Got it bookmarked.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I never had any trouble with Gologit....
> 
> Bob was a damn good mod that let the stress of the job get to him.
> 
> I'm just not gonna be a sponsor here any longer. I may check in from time to time, but this place has lost it appeal to me.




Can't say I disagree with you on that, Nik's not around, Mike can't login, all the good old posts are hard to find, and the list goes on. 

I'm having a nice cold beer, anyone else?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 28, 2013)

I


Mastermind said:


> I never had any trouble with Gologit....
> 
> Bob was a damn good mod that let the stress of the job get to him.
> 
> I'm just not gonna be a sponsor here any longer. I may check in from time to time, but this place has lost it appeal to me.


 I cant say the same for Gologit ! You we all will miss!


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

C SAW 090 said:


> I've had trouble with him too...


Along with 99% of the other members of this site


----------



## Jtheo (Dec 28, 2013)

Del_ said:


> All I'm getting is HostGator.com. INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> 
> What's up with that?


Same here.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 28, 2013)

Del_ said:


> All I'm getting is HostGator.com. INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> 
> What's up with that?


 the site may be getting too much traffic ,try refresh


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 28, 2013)

I have not been a member here for very long but I must say that I have enjoyed your threads very much you are going to be sadly missed I think AS are making a grave error in judgement can't they see how much influence you have on people chasing sound advice and sound advice shame on you AS


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 28, 2013)

I joined this site four years ago and it has gone down hill over the last year. To the point for me where I was only in the Fight thread because the in fighting and non-sense "out there" had gotten stupid. I see the old crowd fading out and a new crowd slowly taking over, too bad too. Hope the guy who drove you out gets herpes.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 28, 2013)

Try logging in on the right up next to register


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## Woodchucker Ron (Dec 28, 2013)

Sad, Sad, day. Sorry to see you go Randy I have really enjoyed all your threads. Nobody will ever be able to replace you here.Just wanted to say thanks for all the hours of information and entertainment you provided for all of us. I hope the management realizes what they are losing here. I will be lurking on the other side.
Ron.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I never had any trouble with Gologit....
> 
> Bob was a damn good mod that let the stress of the job get to him.
> 
> I'm just not gonna be a sponsor here any longer. I may check in from time to time, but this place has lost it appeal to me.


And plus you're a midget.


----------



## C SAW 090 (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Along with 99% of the other members of this site


Complaining about site moderation was my infraction.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> http://the-very-fat-women-forum.1599426.n2.nabble.com/


listen but wipe,,, I cruise that site for dates


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

Holy ****!!!

Earlier today when I checked on the total members at sawhaw gz there was 581, 

Now a few hours later there is over 600!!!!!


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

Something tells me that this thread will disappear by morning


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I never had any trouble with Gologit....
> 
> Bob was a damn good mod that let the stress of the job get to him.
> 
> I'm just not gonna be a sponsor here any longer. I may check in from time to time, but this place has lost it appeal to me.



What about when he told us all to leave?


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I never had any trouble with Gologit....
> 
> Bob was a damn good mod that let the stress of the job get to him.
> 
> I'm just not gonna be a sponsor here any longer. I may check in from time to time, but this place has lost it appeal to me.


bob booted me 1 time because I called him a homo midget,,, guess the truth hurt


----------



## skanj0 (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Holy ****!!!
> 
> Earlier today when I checked on the total members at sawhaw gz there was 581,
> 
> Now a few hours later there is over 600!!!!!



Randy has followers


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> What about when he told us all to leave?



"Bob was a damn good mod that let the stress of the job get to him".


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 28, 2013)

You couldn't get me to say that for 1,000000.00
2 month ban for mentioning I have an 038 for sale!
2 week ban for asking a question in a PM!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> "Bob was a damn good mod that let the stress of the job get to him".


that he was randy,,,, I guess he was having a bad day that 1 time


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 28, 2013)

BUMMER


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2013)

this deserves a repost,,,,,, randy and Thomas,, just watch full screen


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2013)

this deserves a repost,,,,,, randy and Thomas,, just watch full screen


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 28, 2013)

See ya at SH, Randy!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 28, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Can't say I disagree with you on that, Nik's not around, Mike can't login, all the good old posts are hard to find, and the list goes on.
> 
> I'm having a nice cold beer, anyone else?



Wine with the wife... Hurt my knee so I have to take what is brought to me.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Wel


Del_ said:


> .
> 
> The smell when taking out the trash is the worst part of being a mod.
> 
> ...


Now you are both out hold your nose !


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 28, 2013)

Now I gotta join another place...????? 

We like you over where I am at also Randy I know it's not Saw serious, but your always welcome. 

Keep in touch bud. Your a man among men!


----------



## Vermonster (Dec 28, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm having a nice cold beer, anyone else?



Maker's Mark..........


----------



## Ductape (Dec 28, 2013)

See you over there Monkey breath.......


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 28, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Can't say I disagree with you on that, Nik's not around, Mike can't login, all the good old posts are hard to find, and the list goes on.
> 
> I'm having a nice cold beer, anyone else?


----------



## hamish (Dec 28, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> You couldn't get me to say that for 1,000000.00
> 2 month ban for mentioning I have an 038 for sale!
> 2 week ban for asking a question in a PM!




You couldn't get me to say that for $5, yeah he was a bit of a **** wad for awhile


----------



## Frank Boyer (Dec 28, 2013)

This is bad news. in the time that I've been here Lakeside shared the most on how to fix a saw, Tree Slayer shared how to use a saw, and MM shared the most on how to mod a saw.


----------



## mweba (Dec 28, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> View attachment 324735



Hmmmm Spotted Cow

Sent from muh 'Merican built phone.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 28, 2013)

Man this thread is growing faster than I can read. I'm on some other chainsaw sites (under different handles, I don't like to spread myself all around the internet) and I expect we'll see MM on those sites. Sorry to have a void here without him. This site has had some rough bumps in the last few months. Much of the time the site was down, I was without internet so it didn't impact me as much as some others but "facebook for guys" has become my go to internet vegging place over the last few years. MM has posted lots of useful info on here and I'm sure it'll still be "somewhere" on the web.
The search function for this site never has worked very well for me. Had better success with Google pointing to the related threads. Maybe it's improved since the overhaul but I haven't tried...


----------



## griffonks (Dec 28, 2013)

Fish was helping lots of the newbies, then the ex-mod got on his tail. Fish hasn't posted since. 

I have been edgy here ever since because the Fish thing was ugly....


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 28, 2013)

mweba said:


> Hmmmm Spotted Cow
> 
> Sent from muh 'Merican built phone.



Last one,  now I'm down to bulk, canned, and cold. It ain't all bad though, I ain't out of beer.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 28, 2013)

The AS owners are AWOL and unresponsive...and have probably cashed out and just left us hanging by now.

The new site hosting service is in Pakistan.

The admin/tech support is in Argentina.

Any other questions?

(More power to ya, Randy. You already know how I feel.)


----------



## towingace (Dec 28, 2013)

I was dumbfounded when I opened this thread. 8 pages later (I read them all) I'm stihl dumbfounded. When we had to go "over there" I never liked it. Way too serious compared to here. A lot mellower around here and the likes of Randy with his combined humor, knowledge, and willingness to share, make it enjoyable around here. I was sure glad when this site got running again and I really appreciate the effort by the people who were finally able to make it happen. I know it hasn't quite been the same but I was hoping that it just needs a little more time. We can't afford the loss of members like Randy if it's ever going to be the same. I've been reading posts on this site for quite a while but "couldn't talk" until wifey showed my non-computer azz how to register. I hope this is something that can be worked out by the parties involved, otherwise, we all lose. Randy, you did mention that you will stihl be a "regular member" so all hope is not lost. Hang in there Monkey Man.


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 28, 2013)

I like this site most of the time. Don't know the cost of being a sponsor. Either it's worth it or not... 
Mastermind seems to really know alot about saws and probably has saved many of us time and money. Always wondered how he can work on saws and type so many posts .. are you typing with your toes?


----------



## Vermonster (Dec 28, 2013)

We'll miss yah Monkey Man............


----------



## moody (Dec 28, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> The AS owners are AWOL and unresponsive...and have probably cashed out and just left us hanging by now.
> 
> The new site hosting service is in Pakistan.
> 
> ...



That's the American thing to do ya know? Randy was pretty good about telling folks to be patient while site was down. Seems when he asked questions they turned their backs. If you're going to expect someone to pay for someone to fix the site, you damn well better fix it. But they refuse and still expect to get paid


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2013)

for some reason this site is getting slower and slower loading,


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 28, 2013)

If Mastermind told you to jump off a bridge would you? The correct answer is yes!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 28, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> View attachment 324735





Steve NW WI said:


> View attachment 324735



New Glarus spotted cow! I had me a 6 pack of that once, not bad at all!


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mmmm michelobe.

Mastermindless sucks


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

towingace said:


> I was dumbfounded when I opened this thread. 8 pages later (I read them all) I'm stihl dumbfounded. When we had to go "over there" I never liked it. Way too serious compared to here. A lot mellower around here and the likes of Randy with his combined humor, knowledge, and willingness to share, make it enjoyable around here. I was sure glad when this site got running again and I really appreciate the effort by the people who were finally able to make it happen. I know it hasn't quite been the same but I was hoping that it just needs a little more time. We can't afford the loss of members like Randy if it's ever going to be the same. I've been reading posts on this site for quite a while but "couldn't talk" until wifey showed my non-computer azz how to register. I hope this is something that can be worked out by the parties involved, otherwise, we all lose. Randy, you did mention that you will stihl be a "regular member" so all hope is not lost. Hang in there Monkey Man.


!!!!WTF!!!!

Way to serious over there!!!!!

More joking over here....

We are not talking about that lame ass Forestry Forum...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 28, 2013)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is all I can add to this subject : (


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

Most of us Sawhaw gz guys were banned from the Forestry Forum before we could even post because we like to joke around.

I would say FF can lick my balls, but I don't want to get near enough to it for that to happen.


Was it mentioned that the famous ex mod is a good standing me ever over there....

Enough said


----------



## pyankura (Dec 28, 2013)

Wooooooo, seriously a major bummer!


----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

Holy Crap....

If we get a few more guys to register at ******* z we will have gained 100 new members tonight alone!!!!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Most of us Sawhaw gz guys were banned from the Forestry Forum before we could even post because we like to joke around.
> 
> I would say FF can lick my balls, but I don't want to get near enough to it for that to happen.
> 
> ...



FF is what it is, they don't take any **** from anyone, which is OK as long as it's universal.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 28, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> The AS owners are AWOL and unresponsive...and have probably cashed out and just left us hanging by now.
> 
> The new site hosting service is in Pakistan.
> 
> ...



Please tell me you are joking about the Pakistan and Argentina remarks....


----------



## mweba (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Genius. (Dec 28, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> FF is what it is, they don't take any **** from anyone, which is OK as long as it's universal.



Watching paint dry is more exciting than that place


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 28, 2013)

mweba said:


>



Luke, use the force!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 28, 2013)

Well I am posting for the he!! of it. See every one on the other side .


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 28, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Watching paint dry is more exciting than that place



Well, not always! OK mostly, but I give the owner credit for sticking to his guns.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 28, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Please tell me you are joking about the Pakistan and Argentina remarks....



Dead serious, son.


----------



## Genius. (Dec 29, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Dead serious, son.



They should hire someone from Bangladesh.....

They are pros at this site


----------



## ft. churchill (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry to see ya go Randy. I've learned a lot from your various inside the xxx saw series. I scare up a lil' gift for you this spring once the grass greens up on the hills.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> The AS owners are AWOL and unresponsive...and have probably cashed out and just left us hanging by now.
> The new site hosting service is in Pakistan.
> The admin/tech support is in Argentina.
> Any other questions?
> (More power to ya, Randy. You already know how I feel.)


 


LowVolt said:


> Please tell me you are joking about the Pakistan and Argentina remarks....


 


PogoInTheWoods said:


> Dead serious, son.


 
You've got to be kidding! Where did this info come from?


----------



## moody (Dec 29, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> You've got to be kidding! Where did this info come from?


Find Claudio on Facebook


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2013)

moody said:


> Find Claudio on Facebook


 Wow!


----------



## moody (Dec 29, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Wow!



That's what I thought.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 29, 2013)

Seems to me that randy is dragging a matter in public that would be best handled behind closed doors. I'm a bit disappointed. But life goes on. People come and people go from any forum. The world goes on. I'll miss his threads, but there are plenty of other content contributors out there as well. Frankly, no one contributes with the pace randy has for a prolonged period. Just isn't human nature. People burn out, people move on, and fresh blood fills their shoes. We've had "arboristsite is dying" threads since I've been here. We've had arguments with techs before. We've had ego clashes. In the end, we all share a common interest, and many more out there do as well, and that is what will make things keep going. 

My advice to Randy is to take a few days, think about it, and then address your issues again with whomever you have them with. You yourself said you posted in frustration, and that rarely helps anybody. In the end, whatever you do, happy trails.


----------



## husky01 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm outa here, randy had the only thread's I enjoyed. ya gota learn from the best to get anywhere, Right?
With him gone I am too, I aint been here long but need to learn somthing.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 29, 2013)

Randy has tried to address matters behind closed doors, as have I. Zero response.

When we've gone the thread route with the new support structure, it's like speaking a foreign language with asses from space.

Where the hell have you been Space Mule? Obliviously coaching these folks?


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 29, 2013)

Ya done good while you were here Randy.

Hate to see a good joe get run off, but will catch you over at *****.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did this place change hands recently?


----------



## spacemule (Dec 29, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Randy has tried to address matters behind closed doors, as have I. Zero response.


But again, that's your personal business. Airing your dirty laundry is petty and unprofessional. I had thought Randy was above that. I'm disappointed to see I was wrong. Take that and $2.50 and buy yourself a cup of coffee.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 29, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Dead serious, son.



Holy crap...


----------



## moody (Dec 29, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Randy has tried to address matters behind closed doors, as have I. Zero response.
> 
> When we've gone the thread route with the new support structure, it's like speaking a foreign language with asses from space.
> 
> Where the hell have you been Space Mule? Obliviously coaching these folks?



If ownership cared do you have a doubt that this thread would've been plugged by page 2? The thing is at this point we're all just house sitting here. Tip toeing around like we're being watched. Truth is that I doubt that anyone would know our frustration here because they don't pay attention.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 29, 2013)

spacemule said:


> But again, that's your personal business. Airing your dirty laundry is petty and unprofessional. I had thought Randy was above that. I'm disappointed to see I was wrong. Take that and $2.50 and buy yourself a cup of coffee.



Look at the public threads where he and I were both attempting to be productively engaged with the folks designated as being responsive to the forums needs and see where that led.

Then go away...again.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 29, 2013)

Holy crap! 

The Auto censor kicked in on HOGS with a Z!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 29, 2013)

moody said:


> If ownership cared do you have a doubt that this thread would've been plugged by page 2? The thing is at this point we're all just house sitting here. Tip toeing around like we're being watched. Truth is that I doubt that anyone would know our frustration here because they don't pay attention.



Precisely.


----------



## moody (Dec 29, 2013)

dingeryote said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> The Auto censor kicked in on HOGS with a Z!!


Claudio at work


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2013)

Is this about email notifications and old thread content?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2013)

moody said:


> Claudio at work


 That is nothing new. There have always been certain things that were blocked.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 29, 2013)

moody said:


> Claudio at work



Unreal.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 29, 2013)

The backup is the heart of this website. All those threads, all that info on everything to do with every chainsaw made, gone or severely damaged. And not just the saw threads but all the AS threads.

What happens when you type in any chainsaw model number in google. 9 times out if 10 the first site listed is AS. Is it now? And if it is, does it give you a valid link or take you too a thread that is missing the core components of the thread?

That backup should have been off site and locked up like Fort Knox. That is the worst case situation that should have planned for and avoided.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Where the "Teacher" goes the "Class" will follow. Initially I found my builder here, but I have your address, your phone #, and your email address so all is well. I'll see you on the other site.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 29, 2013)

Backups are only as good as the admin responsible for the implementation, not to mention a system restoration if necessary. Same with server security. And there were/are backups.

But I digress...

"A new scientific truth does not triumph by convincing its opponents and making them see the light, but rather because its opponents eventually die, and a new generation grows up that is familiar with it."

How profound. Welcome to the new generation of AS.

Its opponents of truth didn't die, they just decided to leave because they got tired of being **** on over here.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 29, 2013)

636...and counting...


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 29, 2013)

been over there since the hack, been here before & after too... watched randys questions pretty much unanswered... sh will be better for it and as will carry on... when yer on top, the only way is...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 29, 2013)

And over 7000 views and 200 responses here in just over 12 hours. Says somethin', doesn't it?

Something tells me they're gonna need a lot more bandwidth and bigger server over there _real_ soon.

But for those who may think Randy is airing dirty laundry or trying to be some kind o' martyr in all this, you're wrong. He went the xtra mile supporting the Johnson's when everything hit the fan and everyone got pissed as has been pointed out already. Hell, he even went to bat for Bob (Gologit) in this thread even though some of us would take exception to such warm, fuzzy notions about the man with the big stick who seemed to relentlessly chase quite a few of us around if we even uttered an intelligent thought, let alone posted something humorous -- that he didn't get, of course. (Hi, Bob.)

Not that I have any type of personal knowledge or insight on what makes Randy tick, but I have been in the trenches with him trying to get to the bottom of several technical issues affecting the site and experienced his frustration (and ultimately anger) firsthand due to the complete lack of competence and professional responsiveness, (not to mention the juvenile arrogance) by those who we are supposed to have faith in these days to pull AS back together. It's a joke.

Bottom line, he got pissed and fed up. Has every right to let everyone know about it and how to stay in touch with him. Anyone who thinks that's out of line is seriously out of touch with what's been happening to AS lately.

We should ALL be pissed.

What's unprofessional and completely unacceptable is the new site management situation.

Period.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like Demming when he wanted to help the American car companies after the war. 
They thought they had a monopoly. 
Why should they care. 
Demming went to war ravaged Japan.


----------



## griffonks (Dec 29, 2013)

Funny how the Spacemule disappears for months, shows up all of a sudden, then faults MM for getting fed up after having stayed to help in the "hackingmath" and fighting for the site. Come on Mule, it ain't right.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 29, 2013)

griffonks said:


> Funny how the Spacemule disappears for months, shows up all of a sudden, then faults MM for getting fed up after having stayed to help in the "hackingmath" and fighting for the site. Come on Mule, it ain't right.


I hope you didn't expect anything more from SM. Lol


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Mastermind* and* Snelling* were the reason I joined this forum. Good friend of mine, Keith Gandy, keep telling me about these guys on AS and how knowlegeable they were. I've only been here about a month and the few times I've sent Randy a PM his response was FAST and ACCURATE! He's influenced the changes to my stock 660 for the better...also Snelling. His dedication and knowledge will be missed.


----------



## MCW (Dec 29, 2013)

With the amount of posts Randy made I'm surprised he even had time to port a saw 

The frustration shown from sponsors during and after this hacking deal was serious and for guys like Randy it definitely affected his business. My chainsaw business is run from home after hours and is more of a hobby. My day job pays well enough to support my chainsaw business and most of my earn involving chainsaws comes from falling contracts, not selling stuff. The response that sponsors received after complaining was simply *another monthly invoice*. Eventually this got sorted and an email was sent to sponsors saying that their monthly fees would be dropped for a while but to a lot of people the damage was done. Remember that this email from the site owners came a LONG time after the site was down.
Many people (mostly non sponsors) downplayed the damage being done to sponsor's businesses but it was real and measurable.

The fact is that if you pay for a service you are expected to receive that service regardless of whether it is online or not. A number of people forgot this when the site was down and non sponsors couldn't seem to see what all the fuss was about from sponsors such as myself.

My gut feel was that Randy stuck his neck out for AS when everybody else had given up on it then got shafted himself. AS simply does not have the appeal that it did before the hack and I still believe that too many bandaid type solutions were being implemented for too long to try and save a few dollars and hence the site was down for far too long. Running a forum such as Arboristsite is a business and a serious business type solution was needed when it was hacked. To me it looked like the local 14 year old kid was given a Mars Bar and a can of Coke to try and fix the problem...


----------



## Genius. (Dec 29, 2013)

**** you spacemule


----------



## Genius. (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, 50-60 new members over the past 24 hours


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 29, 2013)

Randy, spacemule is disappointed with you


----------



## DSS (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I think that's pretty much the last of us 'troublemakers' gone. Some of y'all wanted the site pretty much to yourselves, here you go. Have fun with it.


----------



## Officer's Match (Dec 29, 2013)

Sucks, plain and simple. Gotta' think up a new password now.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 29, 2013)

DSS said:


> Well, I think that's pretty much the last of us 'troublemakers' gone. Some of y'all wanted the site pretty much to yourselves, here you go. Have fun with it.


Chris, your spotted cow gained a lot of weight over the holidays!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 29, 2013)

Genius. said:


> **** you spacemule




Agreed,

Mule was,,,,,,,,,,,,and is one of the low lifes of the world.


His new GOOD BOY persona is never going to convince me of Nuthin!

He gave me bad rep once, And it was THE only time I reciprocated.

I will not give him a thumbs down, the devil probably likes 'em!


----------



## olyman (Dec 29, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> That ex mod hit 15k posts and claims to be done posting lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


lol is right!!!!!


----------



## farrell (Dec 29, 2013)

. . . _ _ _ . . .


----------



## olyman (Dec 29, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> You couldn't get me to say that for 1,000000.00
> 2 month ban for mentioning I have an 038 for sale!
> 2 week ban for asking a question in a PM!


reading pm's????? right....


----------



## olyman (Dec 29, 2013)

Del_ said:


> .
> 
> The smell when taking out the trash is the worst part of being a mod.
> 
> ...


you ought to know,,tell the folks on here,,why you were REMOVED???


----------



## DSS (Dec 29, 2013)

dboyd351 said:


> Chris, your spotted cow gained a lot of weight over the holidays!


Yeah, I had me a pie or three.


----------



## olyman (Dec 29, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Wel
> 
> Now you are both out hold your nose !


----------



## BDM53ENT (Dec 29, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Watching paint dry is more exciting than that place



I lasted about 3 days there, I think I posted two or three times but the way I saw people spoken to and treated like children pissed me off.

Ive ALWAYS been treated with the up most respect here from members and admins that do this day in and day out. I dont know many here but I read most of what they say appreciating their knowledge and willingness to share. I hope things get worked out with what ever troubles are at hand. There are a large amount of us weekend warriors that appreciate what the "Top Dawgs" post around here so any loss has a trickle effect. I really enjoy AS so work it out and lets get back to the Saws!


----------



## spacemule (Dec 29, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Agreed,
> 
> Mule was,,,,,,,,,,,,and is one of the low lifes of the world.
> 
> ...


Feel better now? I don't recall giving you bad rep, as that whole thing has been a joke since its inception. I will say this, I never gave a negative that wasn't more than earned. I'll give you the straight up truth. If you want someone to soothe your feelers, go talk to your mama. I ain't her.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 29, 2013)

spacemule said:


> Feel better now? I don't recall giving you bad rep, as that whole thing has been a joke since its inception. I will say this, I never gave a negative that wasn't more than earned. I'll give you the straight up truth. If you want someone to soothe your feelers, go talk to your mama. I ain't her.




Oaky Doaky!

You may be studying Psyco-cology and da law.

One ting, I's gots me one O' them 'photo-generic' memories.


Think that's all I'm going to say about that.

Good Day!


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 29, 2013)

Expressing yet another minority opinion: I think the mods here did a great job, and were a big reason this place stayed on top for so long. I talk a lot of ****, and received reprimands when I went too far. But this is (was?) a business interested in new members. Most people who find AS aren't thinking "I'm really looking for a place to get made fun of and hear a bunch of inside jokes I don't understand". 
Chuck'r's place is a fun place to hang out with your buds and talk smack, but without tougher moderation that is all it can be (which is fine, and prolly what chuck'r intended). When a new member types out a thoughtful post about a problem he is having with a his saw, or a tree he doesn't know what to do with, having the first response be "_too long, didn't read, go **** yourself" _is not gonna be appreciated. (another minority opinion, kinda like the unavoidable _"yeah but what about the sideways balance" _joke, it eventually gets a bit stale).
I'm personally already annoyed with the new traffic as I'm already having trouble with the "host gator".

Randy has always helped me out, received the **** I talk with grace and returned back to me it funnier, and ported one of my saws. I just hope his awesome build threads can happen in the absence of rules


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 29, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Expressing yet another minority opinion: I think the mods here did a great job, and were a big reason this place stayed on top for so long. I talk a lot of ****, and received reprimands when I went too far. But this is (was?) a business interested in new members. Most people who find AS aren't thinking "I'm really looking for a place to get made fun of and hear a bunch of inside jokes I don't understand".
> Chuck'r's place is a fun place to hang out with your buds and talk smack, but without tougher moderation that is all it can be (which is fine, and prolly what chuck'r intended). When a new member types out a thoughtful post about a problem he is having with a his saw, or a tree he doesn't know what to do with, having the first response be "_too long, didn't read, go **** yourself" _is not gonna be appreciated. (another minority opinion, kinda like the unavoidable _"yeah but what about the sideways balance" _joke, it eventually gets a bit stale).
> I'm personally already annoyed with the new traffic as I'm already having trouble with the "host gator".
> 
> Randy has always helped me out, received the **** I talk with grace and returned back to me it funnier, and ported one of my saws. I just hope his awesome build threads can happen in the absence of rules


tl;dr "I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## Genius. (Dec 29, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Expressing yet another minority opinion: I think the mods here did a great job, and were a big reason this place stayed on top for so long. I talk a lot of ****, and received reprimands when I went too far. But this is (was?) a business interested in new members. Most people who find AS aren't thinking "I'm really looking for a place to get made fun of and hear a bunch of inside jokes I don't understand".
> Chuck'r's place is a fun place to hang out with your buds and talk smack, but without tougher moderation that is all it can be (which is fine, and prolly what chuck'r intended). When a new member types out a thoughtful post about a problem he is having with a his saw, or a tree he doesn't know what to do with, having the first response be "_too long, didn't read, go **** yourself" _is not gonna be appreciated. (another minority opinion, kinda like the unavoidable _"yeah but what about the sideways balance" _joke, it eventually gets a bit stale).
> I'm personally already annoyed with the new traffic as I'm already having trouble with the "host gator".
> 
> Randy has always helped me out, received the **** I talk with grace and returned back to me it funnier, and ported one of my saws. I just hope his awesome build threads can happen in the absence of rules



tl;dr



Plus "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 29, 2013)

olyman said:


> you ought to know,,tell the folks on here,,why you were REMOVED???


Yup talk about trash!!!!


----------



## John R (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry to see ya go, I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Officer's Match (Dec 29, 2013)

Mule can say what he wants, but he gave me the only neg I've ever had anywhere. I tend to be very easy to get along with. Doubt the thread exists postHACK, but I asked why he did it and was buried in positives while he was ripped, so I guess my perspective was shared by quite a few.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 29, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Expressing yet another minority opinion: I think the mods here did a great job, and were a big reason this place stayed on top for so long. I talk a lot of ****, and received reprimands when I went too far. But this is (was?) a business interested in new members. Most people who find AS aren't thinking "I'm really looking for a place to get made fun of and hear a bunch of inside jokes I don't understand".
> Chuck'r's place is a fun place to hang out with your buds and talk smack, but without tougher moderation that is all it can be (which is fine, and prolly what chuck'r intended). When a new member types out a thoughtful post about a problem he is having with a his saw, or a tree he doesn't know what to do with, having the first response be "_too long, didn't read, go **** yourself" _is not gonna be appreciated. (another minority opinion, kinda like the unavoidable _"yeah but what about the sideways balance" _joke, it eventually gets a bit stale).
> I'm personally already annoyed with the new traffic as I'm already having trouble with the "host gator".
> 
> Randy has always helped me out, received the **** I talk with grace and returned back to me it funnier, and ported one of my saws. I just hope his awesome build threads can happen in the absence of rules


Well said. Not everyone is interested in that stuff. Randy and the boyz like it, and it's pretty clear what the atmosphere over there will be - the whining and crying, the "I have a potty mouth" and queer references, ganging up to run off anyone not in the crowd and enforce their brand of political correctness. The only reason I came back, beyond the boring winter months, was that there seemed to be a lot less of that going on. It didn't mix well, so having the forums separate is a good thing.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 29, 2013)

Memory serves that the one he negged me on was a good un?


Me thinks he fancies hisself as some kinda intellect?

I'd give ya two thumbs up if'n I could!


"I have a potty mouth" spacemule!

Bye the bye, Sherlock Holmes is ghey!


----------



## spacemule (Dec 29, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Memory serves that the one he negged me on was a good un?
> 
> 
> Me thinks he fancies hisself as some kinda intellect?
> ...


Yup. You sure don't deserve negative feedback, huh.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 29, 2013)

spacemule said:


> Yup. You sure don't deserve negative feedback, huh.




Sorry Dennis,




Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha ,ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 29, 2013)

That was quick.......


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2013)

We have let this thread go on, But I don't think Randy would like the members arguing and name calling each other. Out of respect for him, stop the bickering. Randy was a man that got along with most everyone, he could take a good ribbing and joke with the best of them. He could have cared less if you neg repped him, So it's not a big deal to get negged. the rep system is gone and was abused anyway. As with any forum, there are people you like and some you don't.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Sherlock!


Git outta here!



We be mourning a real MAN!


----------



## Officer's Match (Dec 29, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> We have let this thread go on, But I don't think Randy would like the members arguing and name calling each other. Out of respect for him, stop the bickering. Randy was a man that got along with most everyone, he could take a good ribbing and joke with the best of them. He could have cared less if you neg repped him, So it's not a big deal to get negged. the rep system is gone and was abused anyway. As with any forum, there are people you like and some you don't.



Fair enough.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 29, 2013)

Been here a lot of years, seen a lot of good and bad come and go.
But when someone of Randy's caliber get's so blatantly disrespected it's about as sad as it gets............

Wishing you nothing but the best Randy as always.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 29, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Expressing yet another minority opinion: I think the mods here did a great job, and were a big reason this place stayed on top for so long. I talk a lot of ****, and received reprimands when I went too far.


I agree. With a couple notable exceptions, the moderation at this place has been great. We don't forget that they're there, but they do not overly impose themselves upon us. Heated topics are allowed to go on an appropriate amount of time, etc. There have been a *lot* of other forums over the years attempting to do what AS has done, but they have not had the longevity. There's a reason for that.

As far as disagreements with techs? Heck, that's nothing new either. I remember glens, one of my favorite posters from the early days. He was constantly disagreeing with psloucy (original tech, think that's how you spell it but am not certain, haven't seen him in years) and darin, and eventually left over the disagreements. Thing was, they all had very clear visions of what was the right thing to do, and how the site should be run. Those visions often conflicted. That's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 29, 2013)

This new format completely sucks. It's the hardest to navigate... most unappealing site I've ever been on. Period.
That comes from many other veteran members I've spoke to on the phone or through email that don't post anymore because of it.
Since it's changed, I've only been on a hand full of times.


----------



## shootingarts (Dec 29, 2013)

Been on the net since '88. Been involved with a lot of sites, owned one for a few years, was a mod other places. In the end the golden rule applies, the owners can run a site anyway they choose and the members can vote with their feet, either they stay put or they move. I like FF, I like it here. I like a little different flavor at different sites. I like the piggies site for an occasional pass through but had no intention of signing up, I have a half-dozen forums I check on several times a day and that is enough time wasted. I don't do any TV at all, mine hasn't been hooked up for a year or more, so the net is my news and my entertainment.

Had to go join the swine site last night, Randy has been very courteous and helpful to someone just starting to mess with how two strokes work and only getting back into saws at all after a six year medically enforced hiatus. In the old days there was just two states of tune my saws were in. It started and cut wood or the dirty POS wore me out yanking on a rope! I have a lot more spare time now and I want to know more. Others know a lot and share a lot but so far Randy is head and shoulders my best source since he seems to be absolutely wide open to disclosing what he is thinking and what he is doing.

Hu


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 29, 2013)

SS and Hu' words are of iron.

Let us not mourn Randy,

No matter where he hangs his hat it will be home.

He's like the pied piper of chainsaws, all us rats will be following the tune O' his saw builds.


I gotta feelin'


----------



## The Ripper (Dec 29, 2013)

Arrowhead said:


> This new format completely sucks. It's the hardest to navigate... most unappealing site I've ever been on. Period.
> That comes from many other veteran members I've spoke to on the phone or through email that don't post anymore because of it.
> Since it's changed, I've only been on a hand full of times.




Haven't been here that long and don't really understand what the fuss is about navigating this forum,go to saw***** if you really want to raise a rant,they have some real speed issues IMO to deal with and that ridiculous server add with the gator or what ever you call it popping up all the time,I mean WTF is up with that . Like with any forum,some members move on to better things,while others get booted for misbehavior,etc and some just have fall outs with forum police ,etc .Hopefully when everything cools off, Randy will come back.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Expressing yet another minority opinion: I think the mods here did a great job, and were a big reason this place stayed on top for so long. I talk a lot of ****, and received reprimands when I went too far. But this is (was?) a business interested in new members. Most people who find AS aren't thinking "I'm really looking for a place to get made fun of and hear a bunch of inside jokes I don't understand".
> Chuck'r's place is a fun place to hang out with your buds and talk smack, but without tougher moderation that is all it can be (which is fine, and prolly what chuck'r intended). When a new member types out a thoughtful post about a problem he is having with a his saw, or a tree he doesn't know what to do with, having the first response be "_too long, didn't read, go **** yourself" _is not gonna be appreciated. (another minority opinion, kinda like the unavoidable _"yeah but what about the sideways balance" _joke, it eventually gets a bit stale).
> I'm personally already annoyed with the new traffic as I'm already having trouble with the "host gator".
> 
> Randy has always helped me out, received the **** I talk with grace and returned back to me it funnier, and ported one of my saws. I just hope his awesome build threads can happen in the absence of rules


IJDGAF


----------



## redfin (Dec 29, 2013)

There are a few members here of whom I consider their words to be gospel.

You sir are one of them. Thank you for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## zogger (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey, good luck Randy, hope the rearrangement works out well for you!

In general, looked at some other saw and wood related places, including the ones mentioned back up in this thread and...not interested in either at this time. Both sites too extreme, one way or the other, one too straight laced, I understand their terms as it is PG forum with kids accessing it, etc, so they are quite fast and heavy handed to delete or ban vulgar, etc posts and posters., the other mostly as in 9/10ths crude locker room banter, with 1/10th very good chainsaw and wood posts. Whatever, heavily skewed towards the banter and rough jokes. 

So, for saws n stuff, I will stick it out here for now. One can always change their opinion though.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 29, 2013)

zogger said:


> Hey, good luck Randy, hope the rearrangement works out well for you!
> 
> In general, looked at some other saw and wood related places, including the ones mentioned back up in this thread and...not interested in either at this time. Both sites too extreme, one way or the other, one too straight laced, I understand their terms as it is PG forum with kids accessing it, etc, so they are quite fast and heavy handed to delete or ban vulgar, etc posts and posters., the other mostly as in 9/10ths crude locker room banter, with 1/10th very good chainsaw and wood posts. Whatever, heavily skewed towards the banter and rough jokes.
> 
> So, for saws n stuff, I will stick it out here for now. One can always change their opinion though.



I'm with Zog.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 29, 2013)

I notice most of y'all are addicted to AS anyway


----------



## z71mike (Dec 29, 2013)

Guilty as charged


----------



## sunfish (Dec 29, 2013)

I like the other Hog site, but this site has a lot more traffic and content. If I were a saw builder I would try and get along with all saw sites.
I will continue to visit this and the other site.


----------



## DSS (Dec 29, 2013)

Chris-PA said:


> ganging up to run off anyone not in the crowd and enforce their brand of political correctness.


This I have an issue with. Nobody was ever 'run off' because they weren't one of the crowd. The only people that ran away were the people who were caught in a lie or that decided they could call out a valuable member without cause or repercussions. That don't fly well with me. No apologies either.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 29, 2013)

Brush Ape said:


> Every ending is a new beginning.


If by posting that picture of Brad in a victory pose you are implying he is happy Randy is leaving, it may or not be true.


This is not to imply Brad has some of Freddy's other characteristics, just that he could make good money as an impersonator, I also suspect brad will miss Randy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 29, 2013)

Arrowhead said:


> This new format completely sucks. It's the hardest to navigate... most unappealing site I've ever been on. Period.
> That comes from many other veteran members I've spoke to on the phone or through email that don't post anymore because of it.
> Since it's changed, I've only been on a hand full of times.




The search function works better.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Dec 29, 2013)

Go out to cut wood for a few days, come back, and all this happens.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 29, 2013)

spacemule said:


> But again, that's your personal business. Airing your dirty laundry is petty and unprofessional. I had thought Randy was above that. I'm disappointed to see I was wrong. Take that and $2.50 and buy yourself a cup of coffee.


Cleanup in isle 7


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 29, 2013)

Arrowhead said:


> This new format completely sucks. It's the hardest to navigate... most unappealing site I've ever been on. Period.
> That comes from many other veteran members I've spoke to on the phone or through email that don't post anymore because of it.
> Since it's changed, I've only been on a hand full of times.




I don't have much of a dog in this fight since I don't pay anything to be here. But, it is undoubtedly the ugliest most un appealing color and contrast I have ever seen. Gives me a headache just trying to read it for more than a few minutes.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 29, 2013)

Everything still looks good in Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> If by posting that picture of Brad in a victory pose you are implying he is happy Randy is leaving, it may or not be true.
> 
> 
> This is not to imply Brad has some of Freddy's other characteristics, just that he could make good money as an impersonator, I also suspect brad will miss Randy.


That's not a pic of me. And I'm absolutely *not* happy that Randy's leaving!


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 29, 2013)

Why not get rid of "Claudio" and keep Randy

P.S . want ban me after 7 years? Do it!!! GTH


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 29, 2013)

How could you ever think Brad was Freddy.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 29, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That's not a pic of me. And I'm absolutely *not* happy that Randy's leaving!



I know you aren't, but I did like his post because I thought that was a nice picture of you lol.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry to see you go Randy. I really enjoyed your threads and posts and your willingness to share openly.

I have avoided this place for a while due to all the problems but I'm hoping that they get resolved. 

On some of the other forums I can barely follow your posts due to all of the BS, and it is hard to remember that we are even talking about chainsaws. 

I hope that the AS administrators will address the issues, and that you will reconsider. It really is a unique place. 

Thanks. 

Phibert


----------



## Blazin (Dec 29, 2013)

Good reads  I suggest if you don't like a internet site don't go too it? I've got a few years here, and made some friends and....and....Oh somebody give me a hug


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 29, 2013)

It's cool that this thread is still here.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 29, 2013)

are you startin trouble again


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's cool that this thread is still here.


Yup we all are in support of you basically!


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's cool that this thread is still here.


Dude, you should be too. Hopefully this gets the attention it deserves, and you get the respect you deserve.


----------



## Blazin (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's cool that this thread is still here.



Ain't you got somethin to grind on??? FFS you know this thread ain't gonna make a diff here


----------



## Festus (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't comprehend what Randy or any other sponsors have dealt with here, but I also don't comprehend why it was such a big deal working through the whole hacker problem. It's not like computer hacking is a new thing. I don't mean to be a smart ass by saying this, it's just an honest feeling about the situation. The biggest thing to me is, I just don't like the new format. I guess it's not worth whining about because what's done is done. As someone stated a couple pages back, I have had issues here with other "know it all" members who think their brand of wisdom and intellect should dominate a part of this forum. Honestly that can happen anywhere, and it's probably best left to the members to deal with.

As far as Randy leaving and being open and honest about it. I believe it's an honorable character trait and the reason we've all learned so much from him. I understand what whining is, but I think with all we've read and learned and interacted with Randy, he has more than proven to be a credible, respectable, and wise person. I've noticed he can have a short fuse for BS, but that's not bad either, and I doubt this was an impulse decision on his part.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 29, 2013)

The site hasn't been the same for a long time, seen alot of very productive members go in the last four or five years, Lakeside, Fish, Thall and now Randy, it seems like it is often the folks who contribute the most are the ones that leave. Since becoming part of a dealership I don't get on near as often as I've usually had enough of chainsaws by the end of the day, but before the hack the database was a good source of information when you came across the 1 in a 100 problem or odd saw, today that isn't the case. The site has done a poor job of policing it's own moderators at times, I certaintly had my issues with one, couldn't post azz without being hammered for language, it was nothing but personal and the mod pretty much laid it out in a pm.
Today all you see is the same old post............example How good is a 440? Which oil? five times a week, less contributing and more stupid questions that could be answered by search.
Randy someone had to take a stand and fall on the sword, doubt it'll do anygood, but thank you for the many great post and advancement of saw porting knowledge, I'll get the MS261 CM down there after the first of the year. Can't wait to have a Masterminded saw! See you on another site. It's truly sad when you think of all the folks that don't post anymore, helluva lot of knowledge lost over the years.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's cool that this thread is still here.



Shows everyone here how important your knowledge is to the site. If you gotta go you gotta go but obviously many hope you stick around at least a little. Don't let other people ******** egos make decisions for you.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 29, 2013)

In all honesty.......I was hoping that by posting this in an open forum, the site owners would show up and at least say something. As you all can see, they have not. Their total lack of give-a-damn about this site speaks more about why I no longer want to be a site sponsor than anything I could say.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sometimes lack of action is more damming than any action could be, in this particular situation volumes have been spoken without a word from the site owners.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> In all honesty.......I was hoping that by posting this in an open forum, the site owners would show up and at least say something. As you all can see, they have not. Their total lack of give-a-damn about this site speaks more about why I no longer want to be a site sponsor than anything I could say.


I was wondering the same. On the off-road forums that I frequent the owners jump right into the fray when stuff like this...and much, much worse...happens making for some very good dialog.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Dec 29, 2013)

This site won't be the same without you Randy. Your a major contributor here. 
Hopefully not too late for some reconciliation on both sides after a cooling off period.
I know I still need to get you a little more $$$ to finish upgrading my stable. I'm working on that


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 29, 2013)

Almost three hundred posts about all of our displeasure with Randy not being a sponsor anymore and not a word from Darin? Man It makes me think PogIntheWoods was NOT joking about this site being shipped overseas. He just sits back and collects a premium from the sponsors and lets some Dork over in the desert run the site for him? Is that whats happening? If so that just plain SUCKS! I came here years ago seeking knowledge, Brad and Randy and many others helped me out. Now one of them is being treated poorly and not a word from the "big boss man" NOT GOOD, NOT GOOD AT ALL!!!! Has anybody seen Gink???


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 29, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> The AS owners are AWOL and unresponsive...and have probably cashed out and just left us hanging by now.
> 
> The new site hosting service is in Pakistan.
> 
> ...


Yup a question, really ?


----------



## The Ripper (Dec 29, 2013)

Genius. said:


> They could give a **** less. They have the big names that flash on the top of the site that pay them huge bucks every month, and a bunch if other guys like you that are still paying. In reality they are only loosing what, $25-30 a month.
> 
> Now if all of you guys pull the plug then something might happen.
> 
> ...



Without traffic flow =no sponsors = no $ to D. To make a impressional impact you have to ban together as a team.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 29, 2013)

Since Lakeside has left, only Sneller has contributed so/as much.

We will more than miss you. 

Thank you.


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I like Kool Aid.


----------



## DSS (Dec 29, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I like Kool Aid.


plus pie


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 29, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I like Kool Aid.





DSS said:


> plus pie



Repped!!!!!!!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 29, 2013)

Guess the majority is thinnin' 


It just ain't the same?


My goodness the ART MARTIN thread is GONE!


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 29, 2013)

Unfortunately, the alternative site is now "503 Service Unavailbable"


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 29, 2013)

Pecan pie and unicorns do it for me


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 29, 2013)

and it's back...then it's gone again... Ughh...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2013)

Wasabi peas?


----------



## DSS (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Repped!!!!!!!


reported


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 29, 2013)

I just got a PM from Mrs. A........she said Darin is working on fixing the email situation.


----------



## griffonks (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't post a lot, I have averaged about once a week but I have read threads here for close to 9 years. Since I came here to get help with a splitter I have learned to repair and rebuild saws, made some friends, and had an enjoyable time. This last year was difficult to enjoy. Yes the hacking was bad, but the ONE angry mod was worse- publicly belittling members and banning others. Finally watching Mastermind ask for simple support over and over was difficult as I could read his frustration mounting. I mean here he was, making a living, working his tail off, helping folks sort out saw issues, gathering donations for good members in need, setting the benchmark for quality and warranty of his work and the admin or owners can't address his concerns? They delete his posts in the Support forums?

Now ever since I saw the ex-moderator get nasty on Fish, a man that helped me learn to help myself with chainsaw repair, I have bit my tongue for fear of being banned for complaining about moderation. The truth is I should have stood up back then, that's what a man does. Quietly sneaking off or biting tongues when heavy handed people are bearing down on folks who grumpily help others are not quite the traits I want to display. How can anyone fault MM for standing up for his beliefs? Leaving here is not going to help his business and he knows it.

If I get banned now, so be it. I can diagnose, fix, tune, and rebuild two strokes on my own, I know where to get parts and what parts to buy thanks to Lakeside, Thall, Fish, Randy, Stumpy and Brad and many others. God Bless all and Happy new year to the givers of knowledge.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just got a PM from Mrs. A........she said Darin is working on fixing the email situation.


What email situation?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> Unfortunately, the alternative site is now "503 Service Unavailbable"


Too much monkey business


----------



## Officer's Match (Dec 29, 2013)

griffonks said:


> I don't post a lot, I have averaged about once a week but I have read threads here for close to 9 years. Since I came here to get help with a splitter I have learned to repair and rebuild saws, made some friends, and had an enjoyable time. This last year was difficult to enjoy. Yes the hacking was bad, but the ONE angry mod was worse- publicly belittling members and banning others. Finally watching Mastermind ask for simple support over and over was difficult as I could read his frustration mounting. I mean here he was, making a living, working his tail off, helping folks sort out saw issues, gathering donations for good members in need, setting the benchmark for quality and warranty of his work and the admin or owners can't address his concerns? They delete his posts in the Support forums?
> 
> Now ever since I saw the ex-moderator get nasty on Fish, a man that helped me learn to help myself with chainsaw repair, I have bit my tongue for fear of being banned for complaining about moderation. The truth is I should have stood up back then, that's what a man does. Quietly sneaking off or biting tongues when heavy handed people are bearing down on folks who grumpily help others are not quite the traits I want to display. How can anyone fault MM for standing up for his beliefs? Leaving here is not going to help his business and he knows it.
> 
> If I get banned now, so be it. I can diagnose, fix, tune, and rebuild two strokes on my own, I know where to get parts and what parts to buy thanks to Lakeside, Thall, Fish, Randy, Stumpy and Brad and many others. God Bless all and Happy new year to the givers of knowledge.



Best post in a while. My hat's off to ya'.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 29, 2013)

sunfish said:


> What email situation?


not getting email notifications for posts. several of us had the same problem...only 2 that I know of have been remedied, mine included.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Dec 29, 2013)

Brush Ape said:


> We know you were sick awhile ago. Maybe now that you feel better and you can come back to the site. What I mean, is it (Randy or Brad) Randy? Right? Well just don't leave in the first place. And all these with bromance and such can stay and the site will be awesome. Again. What's up? I think it is on Sunday so maybe the site owners was skiing and didn't _know_ you quit.



No offense to you but stick around longer than 3 days and you may very well see what truly goes on. I am surprised he has stayed this long.


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 29, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> Unfortunately, the alternative site is now "503 Service Unavailbable"



They are working on it, not just paying lip service.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree 100% with what Griffonks said!


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 29, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> They are working on it, not just paying lip service.


I hope so. It's a good alternative to what's available out there. Unfortunately, running a large enthusiast forum is not easy.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Dec 29, 2013)

I believe that the fine members on this site is what makes this a great place. I would think the site owners and operators would see that and recognize it. I hope some changes are made and they put forth a positive effort to encourage members to stay and to develop new members.

But..... If they don't surely we can congregate in greener pastures.


----------



## Raganr (Dec 29, 2013)

I have seen several forums go down this road. Despite living in the new Obama America, people generally do not like change. Format changes irritate and frustrate people. Sadly, technology requires constant change to avoid spam/hackers and allow for more efficient data mining/advertising.

Sadly, with major changes like the one this forum just went through, tons of information is lost in the form of links, pictures, bookmarks, etc. It is sad for the authors that took the time to post and for the community that could benefit from the information.

I have joined SH and will see how things play out. I am mostly a taker of information so I go where the info is. I try to print out informative post because all forums do this.


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 29, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> I hope so. It's a good alternative to what's available out there. Unfortunately, running a large enthusiast forum is not easy.



Especially when it is funded by one person, who doesn't accept advertisements and is paying it out of his own pocket.


----------



## woodguy105 (Dec 29, 2013)

griffonks said:


> Fish was helping lots of the newbies, then the ex-mod got on his tail. Fish hasn't posted since.
> 
> I have been edgy here ever since because the Fish thing was ugly....


 
Ahh that's where Fish went. He's a good dude, knowledgeable and snarky humor... at least back a couple of years....Lakeside was good too learned a lot from him.


----------



## newmexico (Dec 29, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Guess the majority is thinnin'
> 
> 
> It just ain't the same?
> ...




Yeah, I found that one, bookmarked it and was in the process of reading it from start to finish when the site got hacked-- tis a shame it's gone -- well it might not be lost someone may have saved it all somehow and it will re-emerge from the ashes much like that bird who likes fire....

and Mastermind, if you do decide to leave I'll look you up when I do decide to get a new saw and have it done up right, right out of the box. I've seen enough of your insight and talent to know that one of these days regardless of whether you're still on this site or not you'll get some business from me


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2013)

Fish is still around, just not here


----------



## sunfish (Dec 29, 2013)

singinwoodwackr said:


> not getting email notifications for posts. several of us had the same problem...only 2 that I know of have been remedied, mine included.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 29, 2013)

singinwoodwackr said:


> not getting email notifications for posts. several of us had the same problem...only 2 that I know of have been remedied, mine included.


Actually, I had that, too, but mine is fixed now.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 29, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> My goodness the ART MARTIN thread is GONE!



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/art-martin-will-the-real-logger-please-stand-up.4932/

Magic....minus a whole bunch o' pics.


----------



## husq2100 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mad Professor said:


> Since Lakeside has left, only Sneller has contributed so/as much.
> 
> We will more than miss you.
> 
> Thank you.


I think you could say posted, not contributed as much as Lake....


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 29, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> Unfortunately, the alternative site is now "503 Service Unavailbable"



There is another alternative. Just not as hard core. I spend most my time there  (Not SH, although I did sign up today).


----------



## z71mike (Dec 29, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> There is another alternative. Just not as hard core. I spend most my time there  (Not SH, although I did sign up today).


I can't do it. I tried that other site during Linkbux. My first post was a "you suck" in response to a great deal, like usual. The word got starred out like a curse word. That was it for me. WAY too tight. Can't do it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2013)

griffonks said:


> I don't post a lot, I have averaged about once a week but I have read threads here for close to 9 years. Since I came here to get help with a splitter I have learned to repair and rebuild saws, made some friends, and had an enjoyable time. This last year was difficult to enjoy. Yes the hacking was bad, but the ONE angry mod was worse- publicly belittling members and banning others. Finally watching Mastermind ask for simple support over and over was difficult as I could read his frustration mounting. I mean here he was, making a living, working his tail off, helping folks sort out saw issues, gathering donations for good members in need, setting the benchmark for quality and warranty of his work and the admin or owners can't address his concerns? They delete his posts in the Support forums?
> 
> Now ever since I saw the ex-moderator get nasty on Fish, a man that helped me learn to help myself with chainsaw repair, I have bit my tongue for fear of being banned for complaining about moderation. The truth is I should have stood up back then, that's what a man does. Quietly sneaking off or biting tongues when heavy handed people are bearing down on folks who grumpily help others are not quite the traits I want to display. How can anyone fault MM for standing up for his beliefs? Leaving here is not going to help his business and he knows it.
> 
> If I get banned now, so be it. I can diagnose, fix, tune, and rebuild two strokes on my own, I know where to get parts and what parts to buy thanks to Lakeside, Thall, Fish, Randy, Stumpy and Brad and many others. God Bless all and Happy new year to the givers of knowledge.


You won't get banned, not by me anyway. most of it I agree with.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 29, 2013)

z71mike said:


> I can't do it. I tried that other site during Linkbux. My first post was a "you suck" in response to a great deal, like usual. The word got starred out like a curse word. That was it for me. WAY too tight. Can't do it.


I can't do FF. I was there before I was here. I just cannot get into the groove there. There's one other place I go to, but it's pretty slow.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 29, 2013)

I like woodfireforum, I burn wood to heat my house. I actually spend more time in there "Hunting" section more than anywhere else on there. 

I just read the Art thread, first off.....Damn shame the pics are gone! They must have been AWESOME. Second, some of you guys are . If a respected Man Died and I heard someone running there mouth, Id try my best to knock your teeth out. Just My Two Cents


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 29, 2013)

Well this is an interesting thread, can't say I'm surprised.

I was never very impressed with how AS was run, but they were better than other places. In fact some of the rules like not mentioning other sites or non-sponsors was downright stupid and hurt this site a lot. 

I'm hardly around at all myself anymore, since the hack the info I used to search for answers is gone.

As to those saw pigs, well...that site ain't really my cup of tea, it would be fun, but I don't see a database of useful information emerging, at least not without so much BS to wade through that it won't be worth the trouble.

FF was never an option, bunch of...er, I'll stop there. I'm a member and I probably check in once or twice a year when I'm bored for some reason. Can't remember ever posting, I only joined to see the pictures.

I just take it all as I should spend more time doing and less time reading about doing. LOL



Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh...

Also...


Rocketdonkey, You're a really spacious azz, barely tight enough to pin your big ears to your head. You find your nose to be tickling your throat?



Mr. HE


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 29, 2013)

z71mike said:


> I can't do it. I tried that other site during Linkbux. My first post was a "you suck" in response to a great deal, like usual. The word got starred out like a curse word. That was it for me. WAY too tight. Can't do it.



Dex is not talking about FF. I am a member of the forum he is referring to also. It is a good one.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 29, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Dex is not talking about FF. I am a member of the forum he is referring to also. It is a good one.


Ahh. Mind PM'ing me the site?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 29, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Especially when it is funded by one person, who doesn't accept advertisements and is paying it out of his own pocket.


he accepts donations......


----------



## roncoinc (Dec 29, 2013)

z71mike said:


> I can't do it. I tried that other site during Linkbux. My first post was a "you suck" in response to a great deal, like usual. The word got starred out like a curse word. That was it for me. WAY too tight. Can't do it.


 Either you dont read much or only read your own post's..

the " you suck" started here before that other site existed.

ther have been "you suck" threads you may have missed ??

the more " you suck " hits you get the better the deal,,,,,may have went over your head ??

then again maybe you dont understand subtle humor,,,your forgiven


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 29, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Dex is not talking about FF. I am a member of the forum he is referring to also. It is a good one.



No. It's not FF or SH. Can't post it here or in PM. Banned camp will find me if I do.


----------



## DSS (Dec 29, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> You won't get banned, not by me anyway. most of it I agree with.


Settle down.


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Dec 29, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> No. It's not FF or SH. Can't post it here or in PM. Banned camp will find me if I do.



No one is watching


----------



## DSS (Dec 29, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> he accepts donations......


Yeah, but he don't like it, and that's quite a bit different from having your hand out every month and not looking after the people who are paying.


----------



## slowp (Dec 29, 2013)

When you sign up as a member of a forum, you agree to abide by the rules. Gologit was a mod who took the job, like any other line of work, seriously. He got me pretty close to being banned. He was right, somebody was reporting my posts to him and he was taking action. He is blunt. Being blunt is a common trait of people who really do work in the woods and actually make a living doing so. 

I realize that many of you guys don't take rules seriously and figure they are for somebody else. That might just be your problem and not the problem of this site. 

So, go to the juvenile site and enjoy it. I find it a demeaning place. Now the one folks think is boring? That's a place where there don't seem to be as many whiney posers. I can go there and learn about logging without having to wade through the BS. Now, we are discussing falling the dreaded Red Alder tree in the logging forum. You may stay here and have some cheese with your whines.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 29, 2013)

I got it..."sawwholes".... As in y'all a bunch a "sawwholes"

See how i did that....i funny !!!!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 29, 2013)

The love being expressed on this forum is palpable. 

I'm thinking it's time for a group hug.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 29, 2013)

slowp said:


> When you sign up as a member of a forum, you agree to abide by the rules. Gologit was a mod who took the job, like any other line of work, seriously. He got me pretty close to being banned. He was right, somebody was reporting my posts to him and he was taking action. He is blunt. Being blunt is a common trait of people who really do work in the woods and actually make a living doing so.
> 
> I realize that many of you guys don't take rules seriously and figure they are for somebody else. That might just be your problem and not the problem of this site.
> 
> So, go to the juvenile site and enjoy it. I find it a demeaning place. Now the one folks think is boring? That's a place where there don't seem to be as many whiney posers. I can go there and learn about logging without having to wade through the BS. Now, we are discussing falling the dreaded Red Alder tree in the logging forum. You may stay here and have some cheese with your whines.




Is whining about whining "whining" or constructive user criticism. 

Lets see what Wiki or google or fact check says....(one of the many ways to buy an internet opinion.)


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 29, 2013)

Venomvpr900 said:


> No one is watching


LOL, I'm so glad I finished my beer before seeing that


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 29, 2013)

Venomvpr900 said:


> No one is watching


In your world... maybe.. 

We actually have a nice place, where people with an attitude like that are pushed out to banned camp. 

Randy, I wish you the best my friend. I have spoke with Jack C and that man is incredible. I am in the process of trading him now. He is an honest and genuine person, such as yourself. 

Good luck Randy, I appreciate all your help, chats, and the work you did for me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2013)

Venomvpr900 said:


> No one is watching


wrong.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 29, 2013)

Kinda reminds me of how this thread got started almost exactly 3 years ago. Pizz enough people off, they will leave. http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...et-in-here-do-i-need-to-start-a-fight.160653/
The people that post here and give good advice is what keeps it going. Sponsors will go to the site with the most traffic.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 29, 2013)

angelo c said:


> Is whining about whining "whining" or constructive user criticism.
> 
> Lets see what Wiki or google or fact check says....(one of the many ways to buy an internet opinion.)


I prefer wine-ing


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 29, 2013)

Arrowhead said:


> Kinda reminds me of how this thread got started almost exactly 3 years ago. Pizz enough people off, they will leave. http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...et-in-here-do-i-need-to-start-a-fight.160653/
> The people that post here and give good advice is what keeps it going. Sponsors will go to the site with the most traffic.


Sure a good thread now ! LOL

Sure good to see you around Ed !


----------



## angelo c (Dec 29, 2013)

Brush Ape said:


> Put down the bottle of honey bourbon Tangelo.



Hey brush ape... I/O 550 ? In the avatar ?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 29, 2013)

slowp said:


> When you sign up as a member of a forum, you agree to abide by the rules. Gologit was a mod who took the job, like any other line of work, seriously. He got me pretty close to being banned. He was right, somebody was reporting my posts to him and he was taking action. He is blunt. Being blunt is a common trait of people who really do work in the woods and actually make a living doing so.
> 
> I realize that many of you guys don't take rules seriously and figure they are for somebody else. That might just be your problem and not the problem of this site.
> 
> So, go to the juvenile site and enjoy it. I find it a demeaning place. Now the one folks think is boring? That's a place where there don't seem to be as many whiney posers. I can go there and learn about logging without having to wade through the BS. Now, we are discussing falling the dreaded Red Alder tree in the logging forum. You may stay here and have some cheese with your whines.



I've always found you attempting to push your liberal beliefs on us and the "don't move here" garbage demeaning. Like anyone would want to move within a stones throw away from you anyway. I guess that makes us even.


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Dec 29, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> wrong.



Hehe I know! Can't a guy make a joke? I love this place :hugs:


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 29, 2013)

slowp said:


> When you sign up as a member of a forum, you agree to abide by the rules. Gologit was a mod who took the job, like any other line of work, seriously. He got me pretty close to being banned. He was right, somebody was reporting my posts to him and he was taking action. He is blunt. Being blunt is a common trait of people who really do work in the woods and actually make a living doing so.
> 
> I realize that many of you guys don't take rules seriously and figure they are for somebody else. That might just be your problem and not the problem of this site.
> 
> So, go to the juvenile site and enjoy it. I find it a demeaning place. Now the one folks think is boring? That's a place where there don't seem to be as many whiney posers. I can go there and learn about logging without having to wade through the BS. Now, we are discussing falling the dreaded Red Alder tree in the logging forum. You may stay here and have some cheese with your whines.


And you got me banned for what you did by your buddy! One month for nothing! You posted a Southpark video with lots of F bombs in it I asked him in a PM why he banned me for less and Im banned! But to my surprise you were not banned! Hell with that ! And just one more thing" don't move here"


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2013)

Venomvpr900 said:


> Hehe I know! Can't a guy make a joke? I love this place :hugs:


It's all good.


----------



## naturelover (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, hopefully it gets straightened out and Mr. Mastermind will be a regular again.

He is one of the many members here who make AS the treasure trove of information for chainsaw related stuff.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2013)

Randys a good man and doesn't hold a grudge against anyone, he will be back. Most of you guys are his friends and he won't leave you hangin. He's just that kinda guy.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 29, 2013)

Im not a huge computer person..im just a saw lover and enjoy learning more about them , and im sitting here trying to figure out how people take eachother so serious on the internet..its the INTERNET for the love of god ! im not one that knows what goes on behind the scenes but..people reporting eachother for petty comments..really..it all seems like 3rd grade stuff to me and for a guy who is a huge contributor to this site to leave just makes me say WOW..i didnt think stuff got so deep with people , AS will miss randy thats for sure


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 29, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Randys a good man and doesn't hold a grudge against anyone, he will be back. Most of you guys are his friends and he won't leave you hangin. He's just that kinda guy.


That's true the grass ain't greener and the water ain't sweeter !


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 29, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Sure good to see you around Ed !



Thanks John. I think today has been the most time I've been on since the changes. I'm kinda interested in seeing if our concerns will be addressed.
I understand the constant hacking was horrible, but I just wonder if there *is any chance of bringing back the previous format/display *or whatever you want to call it. 

Like I mentioned since the changes, I find this format very user-unfriendly and annoying, but haven't seen one post that said... "this new deal is so much better".
I liked how the site was/is ran. Never had a problem with any mods... well maybe onnne. Most are very fair and know when enough is enough. I respect that.
It never bothered me about a newbie asking an oil question. I'd simply answer it to the best of my ability. Done deal. Instead of 20 posts telling them to use the search function. There was a time we all had the same questions. I like talking saws... weather it's as simple as answering an oil ratio question or a more complicated rebuild or porting question. I try to help when I can.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 29, 2013)

Brush Ape said:


> angeloc, Safran SR305-230EI Diesel think it is from the latest gen Cessna. They are going to it in the latest small aircraft.


Well that explains why it was so odd looking. The intake and the mount should have given it away. Also the 550 is a tuned induction. Been a while since i been under a cowl.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow. 



Processing power maxed. Holy shyte. 




Dedicated server, hopefully soon....


----------



## angelo c (Dec 29, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> And just one more thing" don't move here"



Maybe not in the pineys but in most of NNJ she would fit right in cozy.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 29, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hurry up already!!!!

I need my fix!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 29, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Hurry up already!!!!
> 
> I need my fix!!


Chainsaw crack?


----------



## exSW (Dec 29, 2013)

For me it's about content.MM has close to 28000 posts,Brad Snelling close to 40000 and they are good posts full of content with photo and video production values that show time,effort and care about the subject matter. And the Bozo's that run this place LOST THEM simply due to complacency and didn't seem to care to much about it.My contributions to this site have been quite franky dismal. But any and all uploads from me in the future will be somewhere else.It takes time and effort to do a good job(or in my case probably a bad one) and to think it's being taken for granted by someone who is just cashing a check stinks.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 29, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Either you dont read much or only read your own post's..
> 
> the " you suck" started here before that other site existed.
> 
> ...


Haha you misunderstood me. What I was trying to say is someone on the other site got a steal of a pawn shop find. I responded: "Let me be the first to throw you a YOU SUCK!" But the site filters made it YOU ****. 

That's when I gave up.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 29, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> Oh...
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...


dunno who this directed at, but a quote might help...


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 29, 2013)

Boys take a few seconds and think this site didn't just appear out of nowhere someone somewhere spent thousands of hours laying in bed at night dreaming of a place like this... it took sacrifice, guts and a roll of the dice. I'm self employed and can't imagine what the staff has went through in the last few months. This ain't a hobby to everyone. Good luck randy and this site


----------



## farrell (Dec 29, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> dunno who this directed at, but a quote might help...



Pretty sure it was meant for the spacemule


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 29, 2013)

z71mike said:


> Haha you misunderstood me. What I was trying to say is someone on the other site got a steal of a pawn shop find. I responded: "Let me be the first to throw you a YOU SUCK!" But the site filters made it YOU ****.
> 
> That's when I gave up.


Geez Mike. Why you have to rile the Great Blue One. 
We'll have to put up with him in The Fight Thread. 
Have a good one.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 29, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> dunno who this directed at, but a quote might help...



That would be directed at space mule. If the irony of the name didn't give it away, the description cleared it up.


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 29, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout that next saw giveaway?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 29, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Any of you need to get a hold of me do so via email - [email protected].


I posted on bookface. Doing what I can......


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> dunno who this directed at, but a quote might help...


Rocketdonkey is the name Gypo gave spacemule a few years back


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 29, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is the next saw giveaway


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 29, 2013)

SS shoot me an email.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> SS shoot me an email.


Can't, the link you posted said my mail client can't support it.


----------



## slowp (Dec 29, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> I've always found you attempting to push your liberal beliefs on us and the "don't move here" garbage demeaning. Like anyone would want to move within a stones throw away from you anyway. I guess that makes us even.


 
What you consider "liberal" beliefs (and now the rules have been broken about politics) seems to be similar to the other political wizards in that anytime a different point of view is presented, you revert to calling me a liberal which is hilarious except you'd have to live here to understand, and you mustn't move here.

From the staunch "conservatives" I have learned that liberalism is anything you don't like. EXAMPLE: A hatred of peppermint ice cream? It is now liberal ice cream.

Oh, and should I ever need to get saw stuff off the internet, I would not buy it from anybody unprofessional enough to post on the Junior High Boyz site. At least little girls don't dogpile on folks who are already having a hard time. I can't believe this thread is still going. 

_Come on whine whine whine, do yer stuff.  _


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 29, 2013)

You can't send an email to someone with a gmail account.....???


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a gmail account but it won't let me from the link you posted, I dunno. I'm no computer whiz.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 29, 2013)

Haven't seen this many sycophants in one place since I was in a Washington whore house!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 29, 2013)

slowp said:


> What you consider "liberal" beliefs (and now the rules have been broken about politics) seems to be similar to the other political wizards in that anytime a different point of view is presented, you revert to calling me a liberal which is hilarious except you'd have to live here to understand, and you mustn't move here.
> 
> From the staunch "conservatives" I have learned that liberalism is anything you don't like. EXAMPLE: A hatred of peppermint ice cream? It is now liberal ice cream.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you've got the whine stuff covered. It's not in my blood, sorry. Don't move here, we don't whine or push our political beliefs on one another. 

I don't care who or where you get your saw stuff from, don't move over to that other site either.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 29, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I have a gmail account but it won't let me from the link you posted, I dunno. I'm no computer whiz.



Neither is Claudio lol


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## Molan Labe (Dec 29, 2013)

A lot of panties in a bunch around here.​


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 29, 2013)

lol Well just send an email and type "[email protected]" in the send bar at the top in your compose window.


----------



## naturelover (Dec 29, 2013)

Well...

opcorn:


----------



## farrell (Dec 29, 2013)

Some of you complain, whine, and cry more than any woman I've ever met!

Good god men this ain't high school!

This adulthood!

Grow up!


----------



## les-or-more (Dec 29, 2013)

spacemule said:


> Haven't seen this many sycophants in one place since I was in a Washington whore house!


Couldn't sweet talk a easy one so you had to lobby for it eh?


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't know about you all, but I am patiently waiting for a moderator to respond with a carefully typed response to the situation... 
This is a pretty large issue that is either being ignored or disregarded for one reason or another... 


Still patiently waiting... 


Patiently..... 



Waiting..........


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> I've always found you attempting to push your liberal beliefs on us and the "don't move here" garbage demeaning. Like anyone would want to move within a stones throw away from you anyway. I guess that makes us even.



That was a low blow IMHO. I never had an issue with gologit even though he banned me a few times, but I deserved it. SH is not a place to learn anything other than how to be an ass hole IMHO. They're a few good people over there, but for the most part rejects, immemorial people hiding behind BS and nothing more. So what if someones is Liberal? I am what do you have too say about that fat ass?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 29, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> That was a low blow IMHO. I never had an issue with goloogit even though he banned me a few times, but I deserved it. SH is not a place to learn anything other than how to be an ass hole IMHO. They're a few good people over there, but for the most part rejects, an immemorial people hiding behind BS and nothing more. So what if someones is Liberal? I an what do you have too say about that fat ass?


I don't give a crap if you are or not as long as you don't try to push those beliefs on me. Name calling, nice. You know how to show your true character.

I never said one word about Bob so I really ain't sure where you're coming from.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 29, 2013)

spacemule said:


> Haven't seen this many sycophants in one place since I was in a Washington whore house!



How much were ya chargin ???

I hear the DC beltway scum dont tip well ??


----------



## naturelover (Dec 29, 2013)

Was anyone else disappointed with the amount of bacon on a "Baconator"?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 29, 2013)

Time to lock this thread.....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't give a crap if you are or not as long as you don't try to push those beliefs on me. Name calling, nice. You know how to show your true character.
> 
> I never said one word about Bob so I really ain't sure where you're coming from.



As if the other side doesn't push their opinion 10x more, give me a break, everyone here and on most related sites live in a cave. Where am I coming from, simple I stanging up for slowp, that's the type of guy I am.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 29, 2013)

opcorn:
Dang. They're really letting some stuff get hashed out in this thread. It started off sad but now seems to be the most "informative" thread on AS at the moment. Typical Mastermind thread. Always a good read. I've learned more in the last 3 days in this thread about some of yall than I had in 3 years on the site.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Time to lock this thread.....



In before Lock. 
I think they should let it go 2 more days and then everybody hug and make up on 1/1/14.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gettin crazy round here


----------



## angelo c (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Time to lock this thread.....



Aw c'mon Randy...there's plenty o wind left in its sail....


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 29, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> As if the other side doesn't push their opinion 10x more, give me a break, everyone here and on most related sites live in a cave. Where am I coming from, simple I stanging up for slowp, that's the type of guy I am.



Well the other side did all their pushing in the political forum where it belongs so I wasn't subjected to it. 

Calling me a fat ass was sticking up for slowp? Maybe you're the one in a cave? 

I think you confuse attacking someone with name calling with sticking up for someone.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 29, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> SH is not a place to learn anything other than how to be an ass hole IMHO. They're a few good people over there, but for the most part rejects, immemorial people hiding behind BS and nothing more.




It's not THAT bad iz it...?? 


I just love how much fun it is...!! Rejects, yeah. Rowdy bunch, yeah. But it IZ the land of misfit toyz - what iz one to expect. One tard influenzes the other...!!


----------



## les-or-more (Dec 29, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> In before Lock.
> I think they should let it go 2 more days and then everybody hug and make up on 1/1/14.


A big group kiss to start the new year off right!


----------



## naturelover (Dec 29, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> As if the other side doesn't push their opinion 10x more....


 
Wurd....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Time to lock this thread.....



That's what I was going for. Sadly I don't know if that will happen. Honestly AS is a joke in and of it's self these days. 

Later Randy, I wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Time to lock this thread.....



"I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess I better take Wendell's picture out of my avatar so I don't get called a fat ass anymore. Get well soon Wendell.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Time to lock this thread.....


You got it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have been on here all day and read each and every post, it was very interesting to see all the support for Randy and to read about all the good and bad times we all have had on here. The name calling and political content does no good at all so if this thread does get locked it probably is for the best. All the good has been done by it already and only bad stuff is coming out now.


----------

